
Apple HI Guidelines (1992) [pdf] - funkaster
http://interface.free.fr/Archives/Apple_HIGuidelines.pdf
======
funkaster
List of more books from the Apple Technical Library:

[http://www.gryphel.com/c/books/appledev.html](http://www.gryphel.com/c/books/appledev.html)

